# Happy Birthday Turtle



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Turtle. You should be getting lots of goodies since you've reminded us of this impending day for the last 3 months, lol


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy Birrrrrrrrthdayyyyyyy - to you


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Turtle


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy birthday, Turtle! :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Turtle!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope ya have a great day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday T


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Turtle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Turtle....I hope you get everything you wanted today!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish for you an awesome Birthday!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Have a great birthday, Turtle.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday, to You!
Now go stand by the mailbox, it should be there any minute......


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great birthday Melissa!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Turtle! I hope hubby takes good care of you today  I guess that means I have to add birthday cake to next weeks menu.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Turtle..hope it's a great day for you


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Turtle. Enjoy your day!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Turtle...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

40???? 
really????

wow....Turtle is an April Fool....lol!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday T!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday T!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday T!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Turtle!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!*


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Have an awesome day!!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy Happy Joy Joy Birthday to you Turtle


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is your Birthday---Happy Birthday to You


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy happy Horror day oh one more excuse to drink more.




as if we needed one


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Turtle


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day Melissa !!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks so much to all of you for wishing me a happy birthday. It was a pretty quiet birthday went out to dinner and then had a couple drinks with my mom. Guess its official, Im a grown up. No one wanted to come out and celebrate it with me. OOH Well thats what happens when your birthday is on a tuesday. It was still fun playing pinball with my mom and getting her drunk


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

HAPPY "B" day Turtle...hope it's a great one for you!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Your Mom sounds like fun; I hope you both had a good time! And you're not 'grown up'; you're just a little closer to getting that Senior Discount (I hear there's free coffee in there somewhere, too).


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, spooklights. Nice way of thinking of it.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry I missed wishing you a Happy B-day my dear!!!! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHEEEDAY!!! I was away for a little while.... (g-pa passed away) anyhow........ Send me your address.... I have something for ya.......:devil:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*sigh* I can't believe I missed it. Happy belated birthday!


----------

